# Live Action Role Playing - Upstate NY



## Hatrel (Sep 29, 2005)

Greetings once again, you gamers you...

So it is time for the Pinedale Harvest Festival.  October 7-9, at The Vanderkamp Center in Cleveland, NY.

We are looking at a great time of Games, Prizes, a Tournament of Combat, food, wenches and maybe even an Ogre or two...

I know that many of you may be new to the LARP (Live Action Role Playing) thing.  But really, all you need is a simple outfit, and a ready imagination.  We have many props and are willing to assist you in enjoying a fun time.  If you do not want to make a player immediately, not a problem.  The GM's would be happy to use you in on of many NPC roles throughout the weekend.  It is a good way for new folks to learn the system and see if LARPing is right for you.

Even if you did not want to come out for the whole weekend, Saturday will be an enjoyable time.  Swing out early on Saturday, and play into the darkness.  It is only about a 45 minute drive from North Utica.  

So swing over to the Website and check out the Getting Started Section and the FAQ.  Jump to the Forums and introduce yourself.  The GM's and other players will be more than willing to answer any questions for you.  We have begin to build a Links Thread to assist the players in finding garb, props and anything else to help players enhance their play.

We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Old One (Sep 29, 2005)

This looks pretty cool...too bad I am "retired" from LARPing...

I looked through the rules PDF...looks like you have a nice, coherent system with reasonable power advancement.  Have fun storming the castle  !

~ OO


----------

